# الاِحْتِجَاز: همزة قطع أو همزة وصل



## jmt356

هل يوجد همزة قطع أو همزة وصل تحت الالف في كلمة "اِحْتِجَاز"؟

حسب قاموسي، هناك همزة قطع، ولكني أظنُّه غلط.


----------



## SunSpring

'احتجاز' همزة وصل؛ لأنه فعل خماسي.


----------



## WadiH

نعم كل الأسماء التي على وزن افتعال وانفعال واستفعال تحتوي على همزة وصل.


----------



## wannabe translator

هناك "خدعة" بسيطة لتعرف ما إذا كانت الهمزة همزة وصل أم قطع دون أن تحتاج لتذكر القواعد الإملائية
فقط ضع واوًا أو فاءً قبل الكلمة ثم حاول قرائتها على أنها همزة وصل، إن كان النطق سلسًا فهي بالفعل همزة وصل، وإن تعذر ذلك فهي همزة قطع
تعديل: الأفضل بالطبع هو أن يكون المرء على دراية بالقواعد


----------



## cherine

wannabe translator said:


> الأفضل بالطبع هو أن يكون المرء على دراية بالقواعد


بالضبط. لذلك فهذه الطريقة لا تنفع، للأسف، مع الدارسين أو حتى أبناء اللغة غير المعتادين على القراءة السليمة.


----------

